Ask HN: What is your hack for social anxiety? - mapster
======
dazc
Acting. Sounds ridiculous, I know, but after you have done it a few times it
becomes kind of natural. I have a theory that everyone else is doing it to a
greater or lesser degree most of the time.

I was once married to one of those very sociable people that everyone seems to
envy. Behind the facade was a very disturbed (and incredibly insecure)
individual.

------
smt88
See a therapist. Your personality and emotions can't be easily hacked that
way.

~~~
mapster
tbh talk therapy has never worked for me aside from a slight bump in
confidence (knowing someone / even paid / is on my side)

------
draw_down
Just remember none of that shit matters.

Maybe reading this will help: [http://jezebel.com/just-give-
it-7-seconds-1795766407](http://jezebel.com/just-give-it-7-seconds-1795766407)

